# Diatoms? What should I do?



## jpessa (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all,

first off, let me tell you I am a total noob at this planted tank / fishkeeping thing. What started off with my 2 year old wanting a fish for christmas has turned into this crazy aquascaping extravaganza. I feel like the more I read, the less I know. But, I'm trying!

Anyway, I have a 12 gallon Fluval Edge that I planted and am currently cycling, no fish yet. It's been 11 days since I filled the tank. I'm using Aquasoil Amazonia so when I filled it, it got so dusty I couldn't see my plants! The water cleared up the very next day, crystal clear, but I noticed some plants and rocks were still covered in dust. I thought nothing of it, as I read this is not unusual and typically clears up on its own. So this whole time, my plants have been covered in "dust". Which, from doing more reading and forum surfing, I now think is actually diatoms. I'm not too sure how to handle this. I don't want to do anything too agressive if possible, since some of the plants aren't totally rooted yet.

What would you recommend? I can get Oto Catfish to eat it, but they are sensitive and my tank isn't cycled yet. Should I just wait it out? Dose Excel? Also, should I wait to start ferts? I just got my dry ferts and was going to start dosing EI.

Here is my setup:
12 Gallon Fluval Edge
Original 42 LED lighting system that came with (getting high light with more LEDs I ordered, not here yet)
DIY CO2 (with which my newly-installed nano diffuser is doing REALLY well)
Drop checker a happy GREEN color 
Temperature 76 degrees

pH: 6.6
ammonia: 1.0ppm
nitrite: 1.0ppm
nitrate: 10ppm

Pictures below, I appreciate any advice! Thanks

!


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

That looks like "dust" to me. ADA soil is dirty and sticks like oil to surfaces when the tank is being filled. It will not clear itself unless you manually remove it, or as you say, get an Otocinclus or some shrimp in the tank. If you have another filter, seed the existing tank to start producing beneficial bactria faster. 

That said, do some water tests, even the new ADA soil needs excessive water changes to render it habitable for shrimp.


----------



## jpessa (Jan 12, 2013)

Rmwbrown said:


> That looks like "dust" to me. ADA soil is dirty and sticks like oil to surfaces when the tank is being filled. It will not clear itself unless you manually remove it, or as you say, get an Otocinclus or some shrimp in the tank. If you have another filter, seed the existing tank to start producing beneficial bactria faster.
> 
> That said, do some water tests, even the new ADA soil needs excessive water changes to render it habitable for shrimp.


Thanks! It seems to be going away after a couple water changes. The tank has been cycling for 2 weeks and I figure I'm probably another week or two away from being able to introduce fish and shrimp. Looking forward to it! I heartens me that it may indeed be dirt!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I would try a turkey baster to "blow" the dirt off the plants. I use one in my tank all the time to blow detritus out of rock crevices. I suggest you get one just for this purpose otherwise you may get into trouble. 

Don't add any fish until your ammonia is zero and so is your nitrite. Only then will your tank be safe for the fish.
--
Paul


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

OMG, I never thought of doing that! I even have a spare one I got somehow that I have delegated to my tanks but haven't used it yet and never really thought about how I would use it.


----------



## jpessa (Jan 12, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> I would try a turkey baster to "blow" the dirt off the plants. I use one in my tank all the time to blow detritus out of rock crevices. I suggest you get one just for this purpose otherwise you may get into trouble.
> 
> Don't add any fish until your ammonia is zero and so is your nitrite. Only then will your tank be safe for the fish.
> --
> Paul


Excellent idea! Thanks for the tip. My tank just today reached 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites (nitrates 10ppm)... woo hoo!!!!!!! Next weekend I'm taking my kid to the "fish store"!!!


----------

